

Ever wondered how to behave in an elevator? - sw1205
http://thenewsandme.wordpress.com/2009/10/06/lift-etiquette/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A diverting read, but was it something that, in the words of the guidelines:

    
    
       > gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.
    

??

~~~
sw1205
I think it does. HN may be the wrong target audience but I think the article
meets someones intellectual curiosity...you just really need to want to see
it!

The piece also deals with an important point...if you have your own startup
and you are moving into an office - just ensure you don't get one with an
elevator.

Given your username I think you would appreciate this random piece but I take
on board your point and I won't post these types of articles in the future.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I did appreciate it - as I say, a diverting read - but I agree that HN is the
wrong audience. At least, until you tie it in with hacking or startups or
investigations or something with some bite.

I occasionally post things like this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1113300>

It usually gets a comment or two such as can be found there saying that it
more correctly belongs on reddit, say. My reply there sums up my attitude as
to why I think it is interesting.

But I have found here on HN that if you don't make those observations
explicitly, if you don't start to do some analysis that leads from the
original, then people will dismiss it as "Diverting, but content-free and not
appropriate."

So, can you actually apply it to this audience? Are there lessons to learn
(apart from the obvious "Don't get office space that requires an elevator) ??

Just my $0.02.

~~~
sw1205
That's a great post (the T-shirt one).

I think you are right - it does belong on a Reddit type site. I find it really
frustrating that there is not a hacker news type service but for creative
writers. I love startups but I also like to blog but it's hard getting any
people to read my content!

You are right though there is more appropriate media out there for these sort
of posts but I am just not certain what they are.

I am not sure I can spin it to meet the audience but I have noticed that the
Hacker News audience is generally one that is very open minded and also one
that likes to be entertained. This 'entertainment' normally comes in the form
of startups and all things interent but there are also users who have a sense
of humour (such as yourself) who can appreciate the odd, random entertaining
post (I hope).

------
Quarrelsome
Ugh, just misanthropy. Not even amusing misanthropy imo.

When you step into anywhere public, which includes a lift you have to tolerate
people, some of them do things you don't like. Sorry about that but that's
what society is partly about, tolerance...

~~~
jcmhn
Just because I tolerate people doesn't mean that I don't believe there is a
special level of Hell reserved for people who require tolerance.

